# Front Bumper 2006 Altima



## Gp850T (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello everyone, sadly my first post on the site deals with some bad news, last night i was unfortunately involved in a slight collision involving my vehicle 2006 nissan altima, I was able to greatly reduce my speed and pretty much save a full on collision though i did end up hitting the drivers side bumper into the rear passenger side of a mazda 3 who decided to suddenly press the brakes and come to a stop, keeping in mind that it was Ice raining last night, the driver of the mazda 3 full admits to hesitating and at the last minute to brake, anyways enough of that but i was wondering whether anyone had any links to some online vendor where i could be able to purchase a front bumper "cover" i believe for not to expensive hopefully OEM, if possible i dont want any dealings with the stealership... lol

Thank you 

GP


----------

